# Canada Meet-up?



## shoedumas (Sep 17, 2006)

All this talk of TPF Meet-ups is provoking my thought centre atop my neck. I'm pretty sure I wont be able to make it to the Germany meet, as I don't make all that much money, and I'm only 17. :er: 

Enough negative talk; on to digital! :lmao:
 I thought maybe a Canada meet-up somewhere might be a little more feesable. Any Canadians (or anyone willing to travel) think that's a good idea?

Also, if anyone is interested, I will be travelling to LA (disneyland ) in the spring, so I might be able to participate in a meet-up there.


----------



## pacereve (Sep 19, 2006)

Could be a possibility for me...Mind you you're pretty close to where I am.


----------

